# IBEW 130 advertising



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That sounds like the CW/CE program to me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They have been running TV promotional ads here for months.. of course they show a happy faced family man doing volunteer work for the community


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What is wrong with a Union advertising? They are not immune to this economy.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

These commercials are not cheap.. I just think the money could be better spent helping a member mired in debt.

They could have a lottery with the money for Union members only


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> These commercials are not cheap.. I just think the money could be better spent helping a member mired in debt.
> 
> They could have a lottery with the money for Union members only


 I like those idea's.:thumbsup:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> They have been running TV promotional ads here for months.. of course they show a happy faced family man doing volunteer work for the community


I'm a family man and do volunteer work in the community.

Should I quit doing those things because I'm a union member? Or maybe I should just look pissed when I'm volunteering for those less fortunate.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

JayH said:


> Should I quit doing those things because I'm a union member? Or maybe I should just look pissed when I'm volunteering for those less fortunate.


I'm guessing both :blink:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

No apprentices?

Booooo.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I tried to get into the union before I was licensed. I had just quit a job and I knew I wanted to do this for a living. At that time, I had a test date for the state exam(which I passed shortly after)...I told the ba my deal and he asked me if I could verify my experience...I couldn't because I worked for cash. He basically told me that I had to start as an apprentice and go through the program...I wasn;t about to start over , so I started my own business. I thionk the IBEW is shooting themselves in the foot with that...but like I said, it seems like they are willing to let you turn out as a journeyman now...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

JayH said:


> I'm a family man and do volunteer work in the community.
> 
> Should I quit doing those things because I'm a union member? Or maybe I should just look pissed when I'm volunteering for those less fortunate.


My point is they put such a happy face on the UNION, BUT if work is slow and your house in in foreclosure, you still can't work for a non-union shop.

You are suppose to lose everything and be loyal? :blink:


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> THey much be getting pretty desperate. They have a huge sign up near the Superdome and I heard them advertising on the radio this morning. I'm not sure what they are saying, but it sounds like if you are a journeyman or contractor that you don;t have to go through the apprenticeship program...sounds like a desperation move.


Yeah, and when you call the job line "there are no jobs", the construction jobs board says book II not moving


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I tried to get into the union before I was licensed. I had just quit a job and I knew I wanted to do this for a living. At that time, I had a test date for the state exam(which I passed shortly after)...I told the ba my deal and he asked me if I could verify my experience...I couldn't because I worked for cash. He basically told me that I had to start as an apprentice and go through the program...I wasn;t about to start over , so I started my own business. I thionk the IBEW is shooting themselves in the foot with that...but like I said, it seems like they are willing to let you turn out as a journeyman now...


How long ago did this happen?All I know is most every local has made getting in a lot easier.When I got in if your dad or grand father was not a member you did not stand a chance to get in.As far as being able to work for an open shop as long as we sign a list and inform the Bm of the said job most locals also allow this TODAY. Some of the Past practices are just that, in the past.With the economy in the dumps we have all felt the effects and yes the unions have been hit but in my opinion if the union suffers then even the open shops suffer in a relative ratio.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> They have been running TV promotional ads here for months..


I thought it was dead down there. What are they advertising for?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I thought it was dead down there. What are they advertising for?


 They need dues.:whistling2:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> They need dues.:whistling2:


I guess $30 a month in dues will bring us all out of these economic woes we all have.I do understand that things are tough but I am sure I will be able to feed my family without the $30 a month and a portion of that goes towards an IO retirement plan.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> THey much be getting pretty desperate. They have a huge sign up near the Superdome and I heard them advertising on the radio this morning. I'm not sure what they are saying, but it sounds like if you are a journeyman or contractor that you don;t have to go through the apprenticeship program...sounds like a desperation move.


I saw that sign this morning headed to or from the west bank. I also know a guy who's brother (his blood brother) got into a union shop in MS and got his card in his back pocket with any apprenticeship.


----------

